# Achat iPhone en métropole et garantie DOM



## Foxy14 (24 Septembre 2019)

Bonjour,

De passage à Paris, Je souhaite acheter mon iPhone et je voulais savoir si la garantie est valable en Guadeloupe ?
 Merci pour vos réponses
++
Mathieu


----------



## Zed974 (24 Octobre 2019)

Oui, mais c'est contraignant. Si tu n'as pas de revendeur officiel sur place ça devient compliqué, aussi sans apple care (ou care+) ça se casse un peu les dents.


----------

